# Goldfische jagen neuen Koi



## Fidelio (4. Aug. 2013)

Hallo,

habe gestern zwei kleine Kois in meinen Garten-/Goldfischteich gesetzt. Erst war alles gut.
Aber nach ca. 3 Stunden fingen die größten Goldfischmännchen an, den einen Koi zu jagen und ihm in den Bauch zu stupsen. So weit so gut, aber die hören nicht auf. Können sich Koi und Goldfisch vermehren? Und wann geben sie endlich auf, die müssen doch merken, wenn da keine Eier kommen oder ist der Koi einfach nur zu groß?

Vielen Dank vorab.
Fidelio


----------



## samorai (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische jagen neuen Koi*

Hallo Fidelio!
Wenn es bei Tieren um *** geht, kann es schon eine Verwechslung geben( *** macht blind).
Aber eigentlich leben die Koi in ihrer Welt und die Goldfische auch.
Wenn die Koi größer sind schwimmen sie den "poppenden" Goldfischen hinter her um das Eiweiß zu genießen.So habe ich es beobachtet.

LG Ron!


----------



## Fidelio (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische jagen neuen Koi*

Danke Ron, Gott sei dank hat sich das Treiben nach nun mehr als 30 Stunden (!) erledigt.
Ist schon klasse, was da für eine Kraft im Fische steckt ! 

Bis zum nächsten Mal,
Fidelio


----------



## Fidelio (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische jagen neuen Koi; Nachtrag 9.8.13: jetzt ist er tot!*

Heute morgen stellten wir fest, dass der besagte Koi sich hinten an den Seiten regelrecht auflöst. Die Haut ging in Fetzen ab. Nun ist er tot. - Also war das Jagen der anderen wohl, weil er beim Einsetzen schon krank war. Handelt es sich evtl. um den Chilodonella-Parasit?   Und muss ich damit rechnen, dass sich die Goldfische angesteckt haben?
Wer weiß etwas dazu? Vielen Dank vorab für eure Hilfe


----------



## ina1912 (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische jagen neuen Koi*

Hallo!
Tut mir leid um Deinen neuen Koi...Hast Du vielleicht ein Foto gemacht? Krankheit ist so erstmal nicht auszuschließen, aber Deiner Beschreibung nach würde ich eher denken, sie haben ihn nicht gejagt, weil er krank war, sondern haben ihn (sie) aus Fortpflanzungstrieb zu Tode gehetzt und bedrängt. Das passiert leider hin und wieder auch den Goldfischmädchen, und ich kann mich erinnern, dass es letztes Jahr hier eine ähnliche Situation mit Koi-Weibchen und __ Goldfisch-Männchen gab....
LG Ina


----------



## jolantha (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische jagen neuen Koi*



Fidelio schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gestern zwei kleine Kois in meinen Garten-/Goldfischteich gesetzt.
> 
> Fidelio


Hallo,
und wie lange waren Deine neuen Fische in Quarantäne ???
Wie lange hast Du sie an Dein Teichwasser gewöhnt ?? 
Hast Du sie vor dem Kauf beobachtet, wie sie aussahen und sich verhielten ?? 

Ach ja, nur so machen manche Verkäufer Umsatz !


----------



## lotta (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische jagen neuen Koi*

Jo Jo,

jeder macht mal zu Anfangs Fehler
Und das tut doch eh schon weh, wenn man ein neues Fischlein verliert!? 
keine... ... heute erstmal nur Mitgefühl, mit Fidelio.
Beim nächsten Mal  wird es so nimmer passieren, denke ich.
Die Fischberater (Händler, Verkäufer)sagen einem auch nie was von Quarantäne etc, 
das mussten viele von uns ja auch erstmal recherchieren.
Oft gehts eben gut, mit dem nur "so mal einsetzen" und manches mal eben nicht.
Drum versuchen wir ja hier Aufklärung zu erfahren und zu leisten?


----------



## jolantha (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische jagen neuen Koi*

Sorry, ist doppelt gelaufen !


----------



## jolantha (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische jagen neuen Koi*

Hallo,
sooooo neu ist der Anfang nicht, der Besatz ist : ca. 30 Goldfische
4 Shubunkins
2 kleine Kois
also von meiner Seite aus kein Mitleid !!


----------



## Joerg (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische jagen neuen Koi*

Hallo Fidelio,

:Willkommen2

tut mir Leid wegen dem Koi.
Die 2 sind zwischen den vielen Goldfischen erst mal ein "Fremdkörper".
Die waren noch klein und möglicherweise nicht ganz gesund.

Koi wachsen sehr schnell und du musst mit deinem Besatz aufpassen.


----------



## Fidelio (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische jagen neuen Koi*

Hallo Joerg,

ja, da haben wir einen Fehler gemacht. Und einen weiteren Fisch wird es nicht geben, zumal sich unsere Goldfische und Shibunkins so fleißig vermehren.

Gruß, Fidelio


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische jagen neuen Koi*

Hi Jo, ich muß den Lehmann eh mal rausfischen und überlegen ob ich ihn besser übern Zaun werf, wo er evtl. herkommt. Der Lehmann ist halt zugeschwommen.


----------



## Fidelio (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische jagen neuen Koi*

????


----------



## jolantha (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische jagen neuen Koi*

Hallo Umbauer,
bist im falschen Fred gelandet


----------

